# Budget PSU



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2014)

I require a budget PSU that can handle R9 290.. Ill be purchasing at the end of this month and require feedbacks regarding this.. Im on a tight budget of Rs 5k.. Hopefully  I wont need to extend ..
Wont be buying new GPU  until much later but the PSU needs to be able to handle a headroom of upto  R9 290 
My other components : 
i5 4440
ASUS H81 mobo
4+2 GB RAM
Two 3.5 inch HDDs
Two 120 MM fans


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 620w -5900.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

for how much are you getting 290?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2014)

Last bump please, I need more options .. AFAIK there's no seasonic service center near my location, id be more reliant towards corsair or antec



rijinpk1 said:


> for how much are you getting 290?



Im getting a month old R9 290 for 19.5k from a friend.. Its an ASUS one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2014)

See if you can find cooler master g550m.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Last bump please, I need more options .. AFAIK there's no seasonic service center near my location, id be more reliant towards corsair or antec
> Im getting a month old R9 290 for 19.5k from a friend.. Its an ASUS one



Corsair CX500, (Antec has very short cables)
Wait for GTX960 to launch as its 30% slower than GTX970.It comes under 18k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2014)

Can CX500v2 handle a R9 290 ? I dont think so 



> Wait for GTX960 to launch as its 30% slower than GTX970.It comes under 18k.



that is exactly what im going to do but the PSU must have enough headroom to handle a R9 290, that is a must !


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Can CX500v2 handle a R9 290 ? I dont think so
> that is exactly what im going to do but the PSU must have enough headroom to handle a R9 290, that is a must !



OP wait for GTX960 where Corsair CX500 can easily handle it.


----------

